
LeftoverSwap: Airbnb for Leftovers - jamesjyu
http://leftoverswap.com/
======
j2d3
funny-ish. I mean - this is clearly not real - I guess it's a snarky response
to the criticism that "some of this generations best minds" are being wasted
on creating apps to share pictures of our food with each other.

